

Show HN - Focus on what matters most in your life [iOS app] - mattront
http://focusofmyday.com

======
mattront
OP here. We just released an iphone app that helps you keep focus on what's
really important in your life / work. It's an effective tool to support ideas
pg wrote about in The Top of My Todo List essey. The app is free till
Wednesday. Enjoy!

